# Grass in tank



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

A while ago I saw a cool planted tank and it had really neat grass in the front of it, whose was it?

Thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have Grass sticking out an inch off my gravel and Amazon swords.. but thats about it


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

do you have any pics of it man, i want to see some good planted tanks, I am thinking of doin mine up


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think it was ZUZ's tank had massive plants and grass. If he ever comes back on it would be good to see what plants he uses!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pic X


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

YES!!!that's it Xenon, does anyone know what kind of grass that is? That tank is so badass


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is ZUZ's tank....I dont htink I have the skills to set up such a masterpiece of a tank....


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

That is a bad-ass tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is one sweet tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

who is ZUZ?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

that is a nice tank. i would like to have my tank like that but i have a lot of plants right now and they seem to be doing ok.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Croz Posted on May 26 2003, 10:03 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> that is a nice tank. i would like to have my tank like that but i have a lot of plants right now and they seem to be doing ok.










my plants always die


----------



## chaos (Feb 12, 2003)

Your talking about a lot of money, alot of work, and alot of maintance to make a tank look that good.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

i think the grass is micro sword, just bought 10 potted bunches of it and it is so sweet. someday if i ever get a camera i'll post some pics of my tank. not quite as nice as zuz's but i have a ton of plants now


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

another plant that is a carpet plant and not so difficult to care for is Java moss, that can cover the bottom of your tank.... Can get in the way when gravel siphoning though


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

That is a nice set-up!!!!








Man, I dont think Ill ever have that much time to set and maintain something like that. Guess Ill stick to plastic..


----------

